# The Golden Boys have arrived along with some company



## JustAnja (Apr 9, 2008)

Here are my Golden Greek boys I picked up from Danny. They arrived today, along with Kelly's teeny tiny wittle Spider babies. Kelly just THINKS Desani is tiny, wait til tomorrow morning when I take these little tiny things to her. lol


The Golden Boys











I have to say, this one is my favorite and he is the smallest of the two males.





Here is the bigger boy











And Kelly's little bits!

Getting a post trip soak










Peek-a-boo


----------



## cvalda (Apr 9, 2008)

Your boys are GORGEOUS! I'm happy for you! What'd you name them?!?

And.... EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! I'm so excited to see Bonham and Burton in person!!! TOTALLY FLIPPING OUT HERE!!!! (THANK YOU, DANNY! And THANK YOU, ANJA!)


----------



## JustAnja (Apr 9, 2008)

I have not named them yet, im thinking on names right now. lol


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Apr 9, 2008)

They look great Anja! I love the color of their heads. You are shipping those spiders to NJ right? LOL Yay for you Kelly!


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Anja, your golden boys are wonderful looking. Jealous thatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s what I am just plain Jealous. Do I look Green?  Really congratulations.

Kelly, your little ones look great. 

Looking forward to many more great pics from you both.


----------



## JustAnja (Apr 9, 2008)

I have settled on Theron and Takis for the boy's names.


----------



## CGKeith (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow, your boys are awesome! I love the colors on them.


----------



## Coldliz (Apr 9, 2008)

very beautiful boys!! Congrats.


----------



## egyptiandan (Apr 9, 2008)

Great pictures Anja  I'm glad everybody made it just fine. 
Great names for the boys and I'm happy your thrilled with them.

You need to take pictures of Kelly when she sees the Spiders, Anja 

Danny


----------



## JustAnja (Apr 9, 2008)

Will do Danny!


----------



## Itort (Apr 9, 2008)

Beautiful, pure gold. And Kelly your spiders look great, little gems.


----------



## Jentortmom (Apr 9, 2008)

WOW!! Beautiful torts Anja!! Love there colors, Kelly, your little ones are so cute!! Congrats to both, can't wait to see more pics..


----------



## TestudoGeek (Apr 10, 2008)

egyptiandan said:


> You need to take pictures of Kelly when she sees the Spiders, Anja



Danny's right! Be sure to document the ocasion!

Fantastic torts. The golden and the spiders.

congratulations to you both.


----------



## JustAnja (Apr 10, 2008)

Well here are the little Spiders meeting their new mum for the first time, Kelly was sooo excited!


----------



## TestudoGeek (Apr 10, 2008)

nice!
tiny little spider you've got there, kelly.


----------



## cvalda (Apr 10, 2008)

thank bob i had my hood up! ROFL!

i am so excited and they are SOOOOO adorable!!! we got home and they basked for a short time, then Bonham wandered around one side of the bin and found the food, once she found the food Burton joined in and they ate quite a bit. I had a nap and now that i'm up, Bonham is still wandering around the warm end, and Burton has buried himself deep into the substrate!


----------



## Josh (Apr 10, 2008)

great looking tortoises, ladies! im jealous!


----------



## PATMAN (Apr 10, 2008)

Beautiful golden boys! 

Great shots of Kelly receiving her spiders, she looks so happy! I know how she feels, I received 4 of them from Danny recently as well. They are just wonderful. I'll have to post pics of them soon!


----------



## egyptiandan (Apr 10, 2008)

Great pictures Anja  To say that Kelly looks happy is an understatement  
I'm glad they've settled in Kelly. 

Danny


----------



## cvalda (Apr 10, 2008)

Here's video of Bonham cruising around! Fast little bugger, she!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Apr 11, 2008)

Congrats Kelly! They are super sweet!


----------

